# Fairtex BGV1 Boxing / Muay Thai / Kickboxing Review



## sugarfoot8802 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hello! 

I've written a review of the Fairtex BGV1's after a few months of use. 

I've had a bit of a love hate relationship with these gloves and I hope you find the review helpful!

"Fairtex BGV1 Boxing / Muay Thai Gloves Review"


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 24, 2016)

To me gloves are gloves I've worn plenty of brands and styles they all feel the same


----------



## sugarfoot8802 (Jul 24, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> To me gloves are gloves I've worn plenty of brands and styles they all feel the same



Boxing gloves vary dramatically in weight, size, materials, construction etc. but if they all feel the same to you, buying gloves will be cheap and easy for you !


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 25, 2016)

sugarfoot8802 said:


> Boxing gloves vary dramatically in weight, size, materials, construction etc. but if they all feel the same to you, buying gloves will be cheap and easy for you !



Well the thing is to me that martial arts and fighting in general is about adapting and overcoming obstacles. My feeling is how can we do that when we have to wear a certain glove for training


----------



## sugarfoot8802 (Jul 25, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Well the thing is to me that martial arts and fighting in general is about adapting and overcoming obstacles. My feeling is how can we do that when we have to wear a certain glove for training


I think you're coming from more of a philosophical point of view and I totally agree that martial arts is at it's core adapting and overcoming but certain gloves are absolutely crucial to training. 

If your sparring partner tries to use light 10oz gloves, you will certainly care what gloves he's using. 

 if you use terribly constructed gloves you may injure your hand and not be able to train for weeks...that would force you to overcome adversity but it also would've been completely avoidable by buying the correct equipment...


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 25, 2016)

Well, all gloves aren't equal, there's some that will actually damage your thumbs and wrists and they should be avoided. I can't see why martial arts should be about overcoming obstacles but if that's what it is to you then you shouldn't be knackering your hands just to prove a point. Why handicap yourself?


----------



## sugarfoot8802 (Jul 25, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Well, all gloves aren't equal, there's some that will actually damage your thumbs and wrists and they should be avoided. I can't see why martial arts should be about overcoming obstacles but if that's what it is to you then you shouldn't be knackering your hands just to prove a point. Why handicap yourself?



I couldn't agree more! I understand kickboxer101's philosophy but it's not a very practical outlook. If I continued to use the gloves that were hurting me, I may have done permanent damage that would have made me stop practicing martial arts altogether.


----------



## kakkattekoi (Sep 24, 2016)

hows Twins compare to fairtex?


----------

